# TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party!



## Josh (Jun 4, 2010)

August 15, 2010 is the 3 year anniversary of TFO!
I'd like to have a get-together here in Southern California to celebrate. Let's use this thread to brainstorm, plan, and spread the word. I'd like to get as many members to come out as possible!
Firstly, location. I vote we meet up in a park like we've done before but there are other places that would be suitable. Do you know of one? A location central to everyone will be essential. Potential attendees, where are you located and how far are you willing to drive?
Secondly, style. I think it'd be great to have a pot luck, but we could also do something easy like a giant subway sandwich or pizza. What are your thoughts?
Lastly, fun stuff. I'll host a raffle for TFO gear and some other prizes. Maybe a couple folks want to bring their torts? I have a couple of lawn games I will bring too, like bocce ball, horse shoes, and moose luck.

Any other suggestions or ideas?


----------



## dmmj (Jun 4, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary*

We should see everyone's (in CA at least) zipcode and go from there, I am 91750 and a pot luck sounds great to me. as for distance I could prob go 30 miles or so, maybe more.


----------



## Josh (Jun 4, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary*

Oh yah! ZIP codes are a great idea.
I'm in 92373


----------



## Angi (Jun 4, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary*

I am in 92065 I would go 100 miles. Dos Picos state park is nice and shady August will be hot. The beach would be nice, but so crowded.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 4, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*



Josh said:


> Any other suggestions or ideas?



Move it to a more central location, that way those of us who don't happen to live in or near to CA, could go to one.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 4, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

I'm game! I'm in 93534 and I was thinking about something dmmj said the other day....so I'll just throw it out there...San Dimas Park? That's about 90 miles from me...and 110 miles from San Diego...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 4, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

97330 for me, I'd love to bring Bob...roughly 1000 miles for me...I'm pretty sure I'll be in Fresno in August


----------



## dmmj (Jun 4, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

Just FYI kern park in La Verne right next to san dimas, has a ton of trees very shaded, should be cool, just sayin.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 4, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*



dmmj said:


> Just FYI kern park in La Verne right next to san dimas, has a ton of trees very shaded, should be cool, just sayin.



Is that the one on Wheeler?


----------



## dmmj (Jun 4, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

it is right before wheeler on bonita, I think it is in La Verne, but it mught be san dimas


----------



## DeanS (Jun 4, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

That's La Verne


----------



## Josh (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

Still collecting ZIP codes. Please let me know if you'd be interested in attending!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

93436 here........but I have friends in Southern California and I'd love to meet the infamous 'Bob'!!!


----------



## Scooter (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

Sounds like a great idea! I'm in Florida though so California is a little to far for me.


----------



## Tom (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

91350. If Bob is coming, attendance will be through the roof! I'll go where ever is central to everybody. We should have tortoise races! Of course quarantine might be a problem. Of course hauling a 40 pound or larger sulcata in a closed vehicle on a hot day does not sound like fun. Ok, nevermind...


----------



## Josh (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

hahah! We could do juvenile tortoise time trials! No contact - the winner is the one who completes the course the fastest!
I'd be ecstatic if Maggie and Bob could make it!


Tom said:


> 91350. If Bob is coming, attendance will be through the roof! I'll go where ever is central to everybody. We should have tortoise races! Of course quarantine might be a problem. Of course hauling a 40 pound or larger sulcata in a closed vehicle on a hot day does not sound like fun. Ok, nevermind...


----------



## sammi (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

92054 here. Not sure how far I'd drive. I'm open to the idea right now though! Sounds fun!


----------



## Tom (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*



Josh said:


> hahah! We could do juvenile tortoise time trials! No contact - the winner is the one who completes the course the fastest!
> I'd be ecstatic if Maggie and Bob could make it!
> 
> 
> ...



Juveniles? If we're gonna do it, I want a "Breeding Age Adult Class" My little 40 pounder is a sprinter and he's obviously "breeding" age. His name's not Scooter for nothin'!


----------



## OurZoo (Jun 8, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*



Josh said:


> August 15, 2010 is the 3 year anniversary of TFO!
> I'd like to have a get-together here in Southern California to celebrate. Let's use this thread to brainstorm, plan, and spread the word. I'd like to get as many members to come out as possible!
> Firstly, location. I vote we meet up in a park like we've done before but there are other places that would be suitable. Do you know of one? A location central to everyone will be essential. Potential attendees, where are you located and how far are you willing to drive?
> Secondly, style. I think it'd be great to have a pot luck, but we could also do something easy like a giant subway sandwich or pizza. What are your thoughts?
> ...



These 2 parks were mentioned in a couple of replies, so I'd thought I'd share a wee bit of info on each:

Kuns Park, 1600 Bonita Ave, La Verne, CA 91750
Picnic tables, sheltered picnic areas, nice and green with trees for shade, small hometown type park.

San Dimas Cyn Park, 1628 N Sycamore Cyn Rd, San Dimas, CA 91773[/b]
Larger canyon type park with lots of trees and parking.

Both parks are easily accessible from the 10, 210, & 57 Fwys. - but like they say location, location, location - & what is a great location for some is not for all.


----------



## galvinkaos (Jun 8, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

Ok 91780. Willing to drive with reason. (Hard to do 1000 miles on a weekend and make it to work monday) Also willing to bring a gas BBQ and a charcoal BBQ, if needed. (might ask for assistance with charcoal and propane if it is a big party) Also have croquet set (slightly used)

With notice can do frisbee golf too. (have to go to AZ and get it)

Dawna


----------



## AlexIbarra (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

What a great idea! My zip is 93003. I would probably be willing to drive about an hour or so to get there. I would have to bring my 2 year old and long car rides with him are never fun! lol


----------



## shelber10 (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

aww i cant go im in NY


----------



## Josh (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

here's what the map looks like so far...





the two that are right on top of each other - in the middle - are the parks in San Dimas and La Verne.

any and all are welcome! members or not. lurkers or moderators. the more the merrier!


----------



## DeanS (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

If Bob comes, we should charge admission and play soccer...Bob's on my team!


----------



## Tom (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

Did we set an "Official" date and time? Having been to San Dimas and La Verne in August before, might I suggest we head due west from there and have it somewhere closer to the beach? It could be the difference between 110 and 80. I'll go where ever it is, but everyone might be a little more comfy somewhere a little cooler.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

I think there's lotsa room for suggesting locations...but both parks (in San Dimas and La Verne) are heavily treed...lotsa shade Plus, given that we have people in Lompoc and Escondido on the map...I would be open to going South (El Dorado Park in San Clemente, for example) or anywhere out Camarillo, Santa Barbara way... I wouldn't even mind setting up in Angeles Forest somewhere...it's just nobody else has suggested anything yet!


----------



## galvinkaos (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

There is a nice park off the 605/405/22 area. I think it is also called El Dorado Park, Long Beach or Cerritos, right off the freeway.

Dawna


----------



## danielledelynn (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

Nick and I are in zip code 14111, which is only 2,700 miles away. 

Is it just coincidence that a very large chunk of the TFO population resides in California, or is that the area with the greatest population of tortoises? I'm actually very curious!

For those that can't attend the West Coast TFO Extravaganza, is there a TFO Extravaganza for East Coasters? Could one be organized perhaps?


----------



## Josh (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

The list below is the top 10 states TFO's visitors reside in. I doubt it's just a coincidence that California has a lot of TFO members, but who knows!
As for an East Coast Extravaganza, please do organize one! If someone starts a thread, I'll make sure it gets 'stickied'.



> 1. California
> 2. Florida
> 3. Arizona
> 4. New York
> ...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

I think there are 3 tort keepers in Oregon and 2 of us are in Corvallis...


----------



## Josh (Jun 14, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

Top! for others who'd like to PARTY!


----------



## Josh (Jun 17, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

okay so August 15th, 2010 at 2pm at San Dimas Canyon Park. does that work for everyone??


----------



## DeanS (Jun 17, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

So far...that sounds GREAT!


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jun 17, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

92805...
i would drive 50 miles or so??


----------



## OurZoo (Jun 19, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*



Josh said:


> okay so August 15th, 2010 at 2pm at San Dimas Canyon Park. does that work for everyone??



We're are so there! What can we do to help?

Sandy


----------



## OurZoo (Jun 22, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*



Josh said:


> August 15, 2010 is the 3 year anniversary of TFO!
> I'd like to have a get-together here in Southern California to celebrate. Let's use this thread to brainstorm, plan, and spread the word. I'd like to get as many members to come out as possible!
> Firstly, location. I vote we meet up in a park like we've done before but there are other places that would be suitable. Do you know of one? A location central to everyone will be essential. Potential attendees, where are you located and how far are you willing to drive?
> Secondly, style. I think it'd be great to have a pot luck, but we could also do something easy like a giant subway sandwich or pizza. What are your thoughts?
> ...



How about a "plant swap"? Everyone could bring their torts favorite plant food, either one that you've started or even a store bought that you've started leaching out the chemicals. We could set them out, on a table, and throughout the afternoon if you see a plant you'd like to have, you could take that plant and leave one of your own.


----------



## Josh (Jun 22, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

a plant swap sounds like a great idea! should we do a bbq/potluck?
also, maybe some of you would like to carpool to make it worth the drive...


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 25, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

On the wild outside chance we might be in the CA area on that day, is the park by any chance Semitruck usable?


----------



## Treebon (Jun 25, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

My girlfriend has been pestering me to go to California for a while. It's a trek from Boston but I could be heading out that way anyway so I could show up as an east coast delegate. I'm also down for an east coaster party as well, especially since that means I can plan a trip to NY since there seems to be a lot of members from there.


----------



## OurZoo (Jun 25, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*



Jacqui said:


> On the wild outside chance we might be in the CA area on that day, is the park by any chance Semitruck usable?



Uh! I don't know - have lived and worked less than 2 miles from the park for 30 years and never thought about it being semitruck user friendly. I assume you mean can you turn around? We'll take a run up there tomorrow, check it out and let you know.


----------



## OurZoo (Jul 10, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*



Jacqui said:


> On the wild outside chance we might be in the CA area on that day, is the park by any chance Semitruck usable?



Finally took a run up to the park (I have the month of July off, from work, so have been staying home & playing with the animals!) also had our daughter & son-in-law take a look on their way up to the San Dimas Cyn Dog Park - we both agree, yes, the road and parking are semi-truck friendly. Of course this is from people who have never hauled anything larger/longer than a boat or horse trailer! Hey! if you can make it we'll send you home with some pomegranates! See "food" post.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 10, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*



OurZoo said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > On the wild outside chance we might be in the CA area on that day, is the park by any chance Semitruck usable?
> ...



First thanks for looking! We get to CA about weekly when I came back out and we do our team driving. I have been staying home myself these last few weeks, so know about the staying home and playing with animals bit.  Going back out this next week.  That pomegranate offer would be great! Thank you for offering even if it doesn't end up working out. That's very sweet of you.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 11, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

I could go for a BBQ/potluck plant swap sound lsiek fun to, I will start looking for stuff to grow. anyone need help ?


----------



## CourtneyLS (Jul 18, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

I've never posted on this forum(hi, I'm Courtney!! I recently adopted/rescued a young sulcata), but I'm in southern California. 90712
I know of a few parks.....Heritage Park is very nice. El Dorado Park is huge. Mayfair Park is nice (but gets kinda crowded on the weekends). Heartwell Park is also nice. All of these parks have a ton of trees. Heritage, El Dorado, and Heartwell have duck ponds with quite a lot of turtles.....although El Dorado's has become pretty gross.


----------



## elvis (Jul 18, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

92802 - if Bob makes a showing I will drive anywhere. : )


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 18, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*



CourtneyLS said:


> I've never posted on this forum(hi, I'm Courtney!! I recently adopted/rescued a young sulcata),



Hi Courtney:

Welcome to the forum!! I hope you can make it to the get-together.


----------



## Josh (Jul 18, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*



Josh said:


> okay so August 15th, 2010 at 2pm at San Dimas Canyon Park. does that work for everyone??



We are still ON for this date, time, and location. Who can confirm that they are coming? It's gonna be a hot one. I'll bring carne asada, tortillas, and drinking water. And maybe some beer.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 18, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

I can confirm I am going are we doing potluck? I can bring chicken enchiladas and some soda both regular and diet.


----------



## OurZoo (Jul 18, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

I was worried this weather we're having was gonna' scare people off! We'll be there (2)! Chips & salsas (a couple different types), tubs of ice with bottled water plus . . . "other" drinks, and I just found a new recipe for chocolate/caramel turtles, I'm thinking a must for this group!
Josh, what do you think about a couple of directional signs, maybe on Foothill Blvd. at San Dimas Cyn Rd. pointing north to the "picnic" area? I'll be back at work on the 2nd, so I'll have access to all the supplies to make posters if needed.


----------



## fgately (Jul 19, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

I love this thread! We moved to La Verne a year ago, and I drive right past the San Dimas Canyon sign every day. So my zip is 91750. I know someone in San Dimas that has a colony of sulcatas, that is probably not part of this forum. One of his males has got to be 140 pounds. Big guy with a perfect smooth shell.

By the way, La Verne was voted one of the top ten towns in the country to raise a family, in Family Circle Magazine this past month. Love our town! http://www.familycircle.com/family-fun/money/10-best-towns-for-families-2010/?page=5


----------



## DeanS (Jul 19, 2010)

*RE: TFO 3 Year Anniversary - Southern CA Party?*

In spite of recent occurrences, I'm still gonna try to make an appearance...just to express my respect and gratitude to this great site...and ALL the great people that comprise it.


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 27, 2010)

depending on my working schedule, army duty, and other things in life, Littlefoot and/or I will try to make it and bring something tasty. We should make a Poll to get a final count.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 27, 2010)

Darn, it's a little far for me. I live in Florida, lol. But actually on that weekend I'm going to the Star Wars Celebration  Well I hope that you all have a wonderful time. Make sure to take a lot of pics!

__________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)
1 Bearded Dragon (Dante)
1 Shih-tzu (Suki)


----------



## rbigshow01 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll go its only a 40 minute drive from my house


----------



## pugsandkids (Jul 27, 2010)

If only I was closer! Have a great get together everyone. Lots of pictures please


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 1, 2010)

my work schedule is already in (work all weekends...) 
but if I know early enough next year I may be able to swing something.

RV doesn't travel, no matter what her name implies... 

have fun!!!


----------



## maevamichelle (Aug 5, 2010)

Awwwww! So bummed I'm missing this!
I'm out of town from the 12th to the 17th lol
Is anyone going to the Supershow at Pomona this weekend?


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 5, 2010)

YAY!!!!! I'm happy I caught this thread in time, so I can try and make it! San Dimas Canyon Park is about an hour to hour 1/2 from me. I live in the greater Los Angeles, so thats not a bad drive at all.....we just might swing by Las Vegas while we are at it. Haha!


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 5, 2010)

las vegas? thats the wrong way if you live in la....


----------



## DeanS (Aug 5, 2010)

San Dimas Canyon Park is less than an hour from the LA Zoo...and a little more than an hour and a half from Oceanside...just some quick logistics for you.


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 5, 2010)

When we went to the LA Zoo last Monday it took us about an hour because of Traffic, so I always put extra time on our drives cause we always have bad luck. As for Vegas.....my mistake it dawned on me after that its not the same freeway. My hubby is WAY better with directions than me, and we were both born and raised here in LA. SMH! Haha!

Now everybody knows I suck at directions......my secret is out.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 5, 2010)

yup the 5 and 15 are different freeways...lol. its ok.


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 5, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> yup the 5 and 15 are different freeways...lol. its ok.



Just dont tell anyone.....Haha!!! I should edit the post as if it never happened. LOL!!!



spikethebest said:


> yup the 5 and 15 are different freeways...lol. its ok.



Just dont tell anyone.....Haha!!! I should edit the post as if it never happened. LOL!!!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 5, 2010)

Join the club before GPS I used to get lost all the time, I just wish the GPS voice wasn't so annoying.


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 5, 2010)

dmmj said:


> Join the club before GPS I used to get lost all the time, I just wish the GPS voice wasn't so annoying.



HAHA!!!! That's exactly why I haven't gotten one. but, I do use my iPhone from time to time. But sometimes the directions are wrong on there and I still get lost. SMH.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 9, 2010)

so this sunday ???!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Josh (Aug 9, 2010)

This Sunday! Come one, come all!
Look out for signs that say "TFO --> this way!"


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 11, 2010)

I wish I could go so bad!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok time? Place? I will be bringing cheese enchiladas, soda (diet and regular). Do we need ice? forks/spoons? cups? plates? I will bring a bag of hibiscus just in case anyone brings any shelled friends, can't wait to see you there.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 12, 2010)

Well! My wife hasn't had a day off from me (or the kids) for almost 10 years, so looks like this Sunday is it! I'll be there (with kids in tow). The hamstring is about 90 - 95 %, so I figure if i can pump the clutch to go to work...I can make it to San Dimas...Besides, it gives me a chance to hit up Pinnacle Peak afterwards...haven't been there in about 11 years and the little ones have NEVER been...best steaks you can find (besides mine, of course) See ya Sunday! I'll pick up something once I get there and we see how many folks actually show up...no sense in picking up anything perishable here only to have it rot on a hundred mile drive!


----------



## Josh (Aug 12, 2010)

August 15th, 2010 at 2pm at San Dimas Canyon Park
look for TFO signs!


----------



## rbigshow01 (Aug 12, 2010)

Me and my family have decide to go this weekend to enjoy TFO's 3 year anniversary. Any suggestions on what you would like us to bring so?


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeff and I are still a maybe. We are heading to CA now and are trying to get it there by Sunday morning. So on the chance we do get to make it, can I get some directions?


----------



## Paige Lewis (Aug 14, 2010)

I so wish i could attend! May be just a little on the far side from Germany, ha!


----------



## fgately (Aug 14, 2010)

I just drove by and looked at the park. Please make sure there are signs as the park was packed! I would also suggest we gather closer to the far end of the park (east end I think). The area near the play area was completely swamped with people. Looking forward to it.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok I am bringing enchiladas, soda, ice, plates, forks, spoons, and cups.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 14, 2010)

fgately said:


> I just drove by and looked at the park. Please make sure there are signs as the park was packed! I would also suggest we gather closer to the far end of the park (east end I think). The area near the play area was completely swamped with people. Looking forward to it.



You gotta be kidding!?! I used to hang out there a lot in the late 80s early 90s and there was hardly anyone...no matter what day of the week! Must be due to all the newer construction in North La Verne.


----------



## Tom (Aug 14, 2010)

dmmj said:


> Join the club before GPS I used to get lost all the time, I just wish the GPS voice wasn't so annoying.



"RECALCULATING!"


----------



## dmmj (Aug 15, 2010)

This is a Bump

This is the address i got for it 
1512 Sycamore Canyon Rd, San Dimas, CA 91773
If this is wrong please say so.


----------



## Josh (Aug 15, 2010)

Google says 1628 Sycamore Canyon Rd. but both addresses are probably just a couple hundred feet off so it should be about the same.

I'm mobilizing to the grocery store now. Then heading out to San D.!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 15, 2010)

Well I almost got to you meet some of you. Our dispatcher just sent us a load too good to pass up...lots of miles, but even more importantly looks like a few hours at home.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 15, 2010)

One is the park office and one is actually the park. Sad to hear jacqui but work is work.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 15, 2010)

It's just north of Foothill Blvd (Rte 66)...we're outta here in less than an hour...and my wife declined her vacation day from us...so she's coming too! I hear Bob is coming...right Maggie...riding shotgun in that beautiful IROC ZZZZZZZZZZZ!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 16, 2010)

No one ever I.D.'d the folks in this picture for me. This is from the first year anniversary of TFO. I think that's Cory in the middle of the back row, and Robyn (Crazy1) on the end. Purpod is in purple in the front Row, and I think that's Josh on the right in front of Robyn. But would someone please I.D. the rest of the folks? Please? And I surly hope someone took a group picture of last week-end's get-together.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 16, 2010)

purpod in purple. michael tuma next to her. i am back center 'spike' shirt. my gf and her mom next to me. everything else yvonne said is correct. no clue who the other lady is. 

and of course Littlefoot way in front


----------



## dmmj (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone at the party, my family would like to know where the yummy guacamole came from.


----------



## rbigshow01 (Aug 16, 2010)

dmmj said:


> Anyone at the party, my family would like to know where the yummy guacamole came from.



I don't know who bought it but i know who took it lol


----------



## fgately (Aug 16, 2010)

My favorite part was whan Josh was drinking what he called "Panther Juice" and got up on the table to do a wild strip tease. The cops came out, broke up the party, and said "No more wild tortoise people in this park!" A few beer bottles were thrown and an SUV was turned over. Josh yelled at the cops, "Hey, I got your turtle right here!" He was then taken into custody and we haven't heard from him since. What was that green stuff in the brownies by the way?


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 16, 2010)

i need a pic of that....LOL


----------



## dmmj (Aug 16, 2010)

I must have been at the wrong party


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 16, 2010)

fgately said:


> My favorite part was whan Josh was drinking what he called "Panther Juice" and got up on the table to do a wild strip tease. The cops came out, broke up the party, and said "No more wild tortoise people in this park!" A few beer bottles were thrown and an SUV was turned over. Josh yelled at the cops, "Hey, I got your turtle right here!" He was then taken into custody and we haven't heard from him since. What was that green stuff in the brownies by the way?



OMG! I am screaming! Too funny
There is no way I would put that pooping machine in my IROC sorry 'bout that. But I will be in Fresno on the 26th and 27th of this month. Come on up to Yvonne's I'll be there.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 16, 2010)

WTF Josh! Waited for the kids to leave so you could turn the volume up?!?!?


----------



## TylerStewart (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm still waiting to see pics.... I know someone had to be taking a bunch.


----------



## fgately (Aug 16, 2010)

You know I'm just jokin Josh! I had a nice time and met some good folks. We actually didn't get a chance to talk torts too much, but it was fun all the same. Yes, the carne asada was good as well as the guacamole. Thanks so much for the tshirts. Your efforts to put this forum together are very much appreciated.


----------



## Candy (Aug 16, 2010)

Pictures, didn't anyone take any pictures?


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, it looks like I missed out on a great fun. I am just getting back into forum since the end of fiscal year chaos of work in June and a lot of other professional obligations over the summer. I also had difficulty logging onto the site past few months and Josh helped me establish a new password...oh well....I'm in 90807--I'll try for the 4th anniversary party! PICTURES PLEASE!!!


----------



## Josh (Sep 3, 2010)

madortoise said:


> PICTURES PLEASE!!!


http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Pictures-the-3yr-anniversary


----------

